# 0.25% On Cash Isas



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Spoke to My bank today (HSBC) Who imformed Me that the rate on My cash ISA account is now 0.25% Thats right one quater of a bloody percent !!!

If I were to take out a loan as a privilaged Premier customer they could offer Me a fantasticaly low rate of 9.9% .....WTF !!! I was speechless..

I can take a new ISA on the 5th and get 3% But My existing ammount stays at 0.25

It realy is not a time to have savings !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............................


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Transfer it to another bank that gives you more.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yup transfer it to another bank or building society. You can easily get around 3% for that!

Why cant they transfer your current ISA funds to a better ISA?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes move quick. Halifax are doing 3% for a year with 4 withdrawals if needed. Others will do similar.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

NatWest are offering good rates on Cash ISAs :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Be careful there. Customer came into the building society today with a leaflet from Natwest, the one one I've seen called ISA Plus offer like 3.25% variable, but only says guaranteed to be above bank of England rate. Doesn't say by how much! So within 12 months they could pull the rate right down!


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

Skyliner34 said:


> Be careful there. Customer came into the building society today with a leaflet from Natwest, the one one I've seen called ISA Plus offer like 3.25% variable, but only says guaranteed to be above bank of England rate. Doesn't say by how much! So within 12 months they could pull the rate right down!


Also when you look to open a Cash ISA most expect you to have a current account with them that your salary is paid into every month!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Steve Baker said:


> Also when you look to open a Cash ISA most expect you to have a current account with them that your salary is paid into every month!


Forgot about that, yup thats true! Natwest is one of them.

Had 3 customers in today fed up with them and converted to us :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Forgot about that, yup thats true! Natwest is one of them.
> 
> Had 3 customers in today fed up with them and converted to us :lol:


When You say Us Who is Us ????......................................:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Steve Baker said:


> Also when you look to open a Cash ISA most expect you to have a current account with them that your salary is paid into every month!


You can have an ISA with any bank and no current account, sure they will probably try to get you to open a current account but it isn't actually required.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> When You say Us Who is Us ????......................................:thumb:


Nationwide :thumb: No complicated savings, just what you see is what you get 



rmorgan84 said:


> You can have an ISA with any bank and no current account, sure they will probably try to get you to open a current account but it isn't actually required.


Most will offer you a higher rate if you open a current account.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

transfer it a stocks and shares one and then into the world of ETF's


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nickos said:


> transfer it a stocks and shares one and then into the world of ETF's


To riskey for Me I think !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Nationwide :thumb: No complicated savings, just what you see is what you get
> 
> Most will offer you a higher rate if you open a current account.


Is it possible We could have a chat on the phone Mate ???


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm with Nationwide and it's only a little better on their instant access ISA. Of course, if you have over 25K you can earn a whopping 0.5%. 

Is there an account I'm missing? I don't fancy their Member's ISA which has some restrictions but a generous 0.75% when you're over 25K!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I just transferred my Cash ISA from Nationwide to NatWest - who I bank with anyway - and am getting ~3% I think. There's also a bonus on the amount I transferred, not quite sure of the actual figures though but it seems to be earning a respectable amount :thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Same here. Just transferred from abbey to Natwest which is the highest rate accepting transfers(3.52%). Names the E-ISA online.

To get the higher rate though you need over £10k, if under still about 3% though.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Dont talk to me about ETF's at the mo!! I am just creating a ETF feed for clients and its doing my head in!!!!


----------

